# Potato Gun



## essayons75

My 15 year old only wants $ for Christmas, how boring. I am going to make him a potato gun. :redface: I am making one fueled by hairspray.

I have fired a few and have plans from the internet.

Any advice on fuel, safety, PVC vs, ABS....?


----------



## speckle-catcher

I'm not certain - but I've heard that potato guns fueled by an accelerant (like hairspray) are supposedly considered to be an illegal class of firearms.

look for plans to make one that uses compressed air, I'm pretty sure I've seen plans for one like that.


----------



## RockportRobert

You'll put your eye out, Ralphy.


----------



## Capt. Hooky

Be very careful, i am pretty sure these are not legal. They are fun and cool, I have had a few myself, but be very careful what you do with them. I would hate to see your son get in trouble just trying to have some innocent fun.


----------



## chapman53559

I don't know if it's legal or not, but Aqua Net works good for fuel. Just don't let Jr. run around shooting up the neighborhood with his friends and you will be fine.


----------



## essayons75

I would never let him use it unless I am with him. I thought about the compressed air one, but I do not have an air compressor yet.

They are legal unless you are doing something illegal with them. We will treat it lke any other firearm and will not shoot in any city limits. Only hip shots just in case of.....well we won't go there.

The Ralphy comment is hilarious! Love that movie! Let the fun begin!

I think the website where I found the plans speaks for itself http://dangerousdads.com/.


----------



## speckle-catcher

it's not hard to make a simple one.

some pvc pipe, fittings, a busted cigarette lighter that uses electric ignition, a little wire and...

but I never made one.


----------



## Barbarian

Did you see the one last week on American Chopper- Sr vs Jr. Somebody in seniors shop made a huge potato gun that worked off an air compressor. Instead of a potato, they wittled the end of a piece of wood the size of a baseball bat to look like a bullet. I am going to guess it was 6 inches long and 5 inches diameter. They shot it through a door, then bumped up the air and shot it through 2 doors that were about 15' apart. It looked like a cannon.


----------



## benthook1

*potato gun*

SAFETY first !!! -eye ,ear protection ,maybe a helmet too LOL.
use heavy wall pvc ..sch 80 .ABS is strong but more $ and shopping
glue and pin it with screws,, i used aquanet and and a electrical trigger "igniter" sp. there are some fancy versions out there,, the sky is the limit
have fun-good luck -bhook


----------



## Weather Or Knott

Lantern sparkers and old bbq pit igniters for the spark


----------



## essayons75

benthook1 said:


> SAFETY first !!! -eye ,ear protection ,maybe a helmet too LOL.
> use heavy wall pvc ..sch 80 .ABS is strong but more $ and shopping
> glue and pin it with screws,, i used aquanet and and a electrical trigger "igniter" sp. there are some fancy versions out there,, the sky is the limit
> have fun-good luck -bhook


do you recommend screws in each glued joint? What type of screw for PVC? Does the grill lighter need a screw to arc or will it produce it's own spark?

Thanks


----------



## Weather Or Knott

the push button bbq light will spark on its own. It will need to be cleaned because the hair spray globs on it.


----------



## impulse

Anything that launches a projectile by use of an ignitable charge is considered a firearm.

I was going to make a potato gun a few years back, but decided not to tempt fate given the current level of Homeland Security.


----------



## benthook1

essayons75 said:


> do you recommend screws in each glued joint? What type of screw for PVC? Does the grill lighter need a screw to arc or will it produce it's own spark?
> 
> Thanks


any wood screw will work,i glued and screwed together for strength.?? -the thought of holding something next to me that has a explosion in it was a concern for me , but i enjoyed the gun.. there are a lot of variables in the strength of the gun and the amount of "fuel" you use to propel the tater,i used screws everywhere i could, again SAFETY FIRST -- i'm not sure of the LAWS so use caution.
good luck -be safe -bhook


----------



## texasred

I had one when I was a teenager but I used tennis balls. Mom got tired of me using up all the potatoes


----------



## riverdog

I have made a few and the best results were:

screw all connections, use screws to arc the bbq lighter, and origonal right gaurd deoderant.

The tops off of most shaving cream cans works as a wad and then you can shoot anything. golf balls go very very far. fill the shaving cap with bb's and it is a large shot gun


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

i have made a doz. of em

use all sched. 40 pvc. 4" chamber...2' long, collar and screw on butt cap

pvc 4"X reducer

use the pvc cleaner and the right glue

sharpen the outer edge of the barrel 1 1/2" pvc 3 ft long w a belt sander or grinder, this will cut the spud to desired diam. when you push it down on the barrel

make a broom handle ram rod w a mark to the desired depth of 2" from main chamber

academy has the coleman lantern striker mount it 3" from butt cap

final net hair spray , no more than a 2 count and don't aim the spray at the striker or it will get wet and not fire


----------



## fender bender

Sad story about a kid,potato gun, frog.
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2003/05/08/eveningnews/main552978.shtml


----------



## essayons75

fender bender said:


> Sad story about a kid,potato gun, frog.
> http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2003/05/08/eveningnews/main552978.shtml[/QUOTE
> 
> That is a stinking liberal press anti-ALL guns story! Makes me want to launch a few spuds into thier printing press. Too bad for the young man, but he is just a tool in their box.


----------



## fowlwaters

I had one years ago a tater gun and cold beer = a good time. Would use starting fluid at night it would shoot fire out the barrel like 3'. I just might have to make one now.


----------



## essayons75

I've done a lot of reading about safety of potato guns and decided not to make one.









April fools! I am making one with all of you suggestion. I'll post a few pics if I remember to take them. 

I've read all about the accidents and all can be contributed to the same nutballs that unsafely handle any gun......misfire......look down the barrell....fill the chamber with gasoline......use a bent screwdrive as the projectile.......construction starts tomorrow....want dangerous? Go buy fireworks from you local fire tent/box....live large my friends and thanks for the pointers! Merry christmas with a boom!


----------



## saltwater_therapy

i've seen a flying dead squirrel shot out of one.


----------



## essayons75

saltwater_therapy said:


> i've seen a flying dead squirrel shot out of one.


I bet Bullwinkle got a hoot watching Rocky the nagging squirrel pop shot a mile or two.


----------



## Chase4556

I have made plenty of hairspray powered, and also pneumatic powered tater guns.

I found that not potatoes, but Key Limes work GREAT. We made the pneumatic powered one, and would launch the key limes upward of 200 yards. Real rocket.


----------



## scruffiest1

Chase4556 said:


> I have made plenty of hairspray powered, and also pneumatic powered tater guns.
> 
> I found that not potatoes, but Key Limes work GREAT. We made the pneumatic powered one, and would launch the key limes upward of 200 yards. Real rocket.


x2 lemons work wellalso easy to find about same size.the lemon launcher went alot farther than spud also spray some pam in the barrel


----------



## monkeyman1

I think chambered for key limes would be more fun and easy .


----------



## ElmerFudd

Tennis balls work great too. If you spray them in lighter fluid first, you end up with tracers

:bounce::bounce::cheers:


----------



## erain12

*Lots of personal experience*

4 major hints to give you:

A: Aqua net is the best "hairspray" accelerant you can get from the local grocery store, it has the lowest H2O to propellant ratio

B: Wrap the entire chamber many times with good quality Duck tape. After many many uses if the chamber does happen to have a major failure the duck tape helps to protect the user and keep the number of flying pieces to a minimum. Less shrapnel = happier sides 

C: Shape (file) the barrel to make the end of the barrel sharp and a bit wider than the main barrel. This will aid in the "cutting/loading" of the potato and also provide a much better seal between the potato and the barrel

D: Insert 3 or four long screws at the base of the barrel about 2 inches above the start of the chamber. This will inhibit the potato from being pushed all the way into the chamber. This while not being a safety or functionality issue keeps you from cussing yourself because you pushed the potato back into the chamber and you have to start over again.

See image for C and D, If you have any other questions do not hesitate to drop me a email or PM. I have many other little nuggets of genius when it comes to this subject :wink:
Happy Building
-Eric


----------



## Chase4556

monkeyman1 said:


> I think chambered for key limes would be more fun and easy .


Also has manageable recoil for the younger shooter. While being a smaller caliber, shot placement is key. But, would be great for any beginning shooter and will take any of the big game in Texas.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Here's a thought. Make it with interchangeable barrels to take advantage of the "ammo" that is in season.
Cover everything from grapefruit to pecans.


----------



## rc10j1

Starting fluid works best. It won't gum up the ignitor and only takes a bump of spray.


----------



## fowlwaters

I want to make one that will shoot golf balls.


----------



## mustangeric

come on where are the pics how did it work out?


----------



## essayons75

*What we have is a FAIL!ure to launch!*



mustangeric said:


> come on where are the pics how did it work out?


Sorry guys! As usually, I am making something relative simple into pure-dee rocket science. hwell:

I'm still working on it and will post again when I get the spudzooka launching.

Thanks for everyone's input to this thread and all of the PMs...even from the 2Cooler that recommended that I use an oxygen/acetylene shot from my cutting torch (which my wife won't let me have, thank goodness) as fuel. That 2Cooler either has an insurance policy on me or greatly underestimates my incompetence. 

If things go real bad, tell my wife to sue the building supply store closest to my mom's house in Hattiesburg, MS for selling me the materials knowing that I had no idea what I was doing or good sense otherwise....but give Kudos to the cute red-headed cashier that grew up in Idaho and kept telling me over-and-over even as I walked out the door, "Potato guns are dangerous." h:

Below are the FAIL!ure to launch pics with a few captions. 

1. 5 1/2" gun with Duct tape.
2. BBQ grill igniter (did not produce a large enough spark, probably because I was so rough with it deciding how to mount). I am sure this caused failure to launch.
3. Combustion chamber.
4. Safety wood screws in every joint, both sides.
5. Lantern lighter to be mounted soon. I would have started with lantern lighter vs. BBQ igniter but could not find on in Hattiesburg, MS.


----------



## MarshJr.

Are the elctrodes closer together inside the chamber? those look too far apart to produce a spark


----------



## mustangeric

MarshJr. said:


> Are the elctrodes closer together inside the chamber? those look too far apart to produce a spark


 x2 i was just thinking the same thing


----------



## essayons75

It makes a VERY small spark. I think not enough to ignite to hairspray. 

I think the lantern lighter will work. I am going to install it tomorrow.


----------



## MarshJr.

your ratio of spray and air needs to be correct for ignition, if your getting a spark it probably should be igniting

I had a sewer (square) clean out plug on the end of mine for easy removal to refresh the air in the chamber sometimes, it looks like you have some fitting on the end of yours but i dont know what type it is or if its removable

im not sure i agree with the screws in the joints of the gun, that seems like it would weaken the pipes integrity...but im sure it will be ok

acetylene is a bad idea...thats some scary stuff, it will ignite with static electricity...dont ask me how i know that


----------



## essayons75

MarshJr. said:


> your ratio of spray and air needs to be correct for ignition, if your getting a spark it probably should be igniting
> 
> I had a sewer (square) clean out plug on the end of mine for easy removal to refresh the air in the chamber sometimes, it looks like you have some fitting on the end of yours but i dont know what type it is or if its removable
> 
> im not sure i agree with the screws in the joints of the gun, that seems like it would weaken the pipes integrity...but im sure it will be ok
> 
> acetylene is a bad idea...thats some scary stuff, it will ignite with static electricity...dont ask me how i know that


That is a sewer clean out that screws off. If the lantern lighter doesn't work, I'm going to research a better fuel than hairspray.


----------



## berto

I think i used hair spray back in the day. From the looks of it I think you built it to big, it will take a lot of hair spray to get it going. Mine was half that size but with a 5ft barrel.
I also used a flint style starter and not a push button.


Ill see if its still around and take some pics of it.


----------



## crashboatbasin

do a search" capsized" made one to shoot his bait out when he's surf fishing!!!!! really cool


----------



## fowlwaters

Mine had the lantern striker and I would use starting fluid 2 or 3 shots and then blow in it and screw the cap on it was louder then a 12 ga. when it would go off. My chamber was around foot long and barrel was like 3.5' long beviled on the end so if the tater was to fat it would trim it off. They are cool to shoot at night lots of flame would come out the barrel. We even shoot foam cups of pee gravel out or would cut the tater in half and make a hollow point to put stuff in (not the smartest thing to do). I think after this thread I am going to have to build another one.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

This place sells some pretty cool rifled PVC barrels for more accuracy:
http://www.spudtech.com/


----------



## MEGABITE

Pocketfisherman said:


> This place sells some pretty cool rifled PVC barrels for more accuracy:
> http://www.spudtech.com/


Cool site! Thanks!


----------



## Big Boggy Wader

This one is a fairly simple that is quick and easy to make. Fun for the kiddos.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gatlin+gun+potatoe+&aq=f


----------



## dwilliams35

We put one together some years ago that went a little over the top: This was in a machine shop that needed something to do during the slow times, so it's probably got ten thousand bucks' worth of machine work in it: we did the actual engineering on pressure ratings, invented some release mechanisms, etc. etc. etc.: 
The thing ran on straight high-pressure nitrogen out of a bottle: no regulator or anything, we just opened the valve until the gauge in the reservoir got where we wanted it. A potato or lime or whatever would basically vaporize at the muzzle, so that was out, and we figured tennis balls would just flatten out or rip themselves apart: they machined some 3,000 grain delrin "bullets", and when we finally got the pressure it liked sorted out, it was shooting a chronograph-measured 940 fps.. We never really saw how far it would shoot, it would clear a powerline that was 600 yards away, but we never found where they landed. It'd poke a really nice clean hole through 3/4 CDX at about eighty yards...


----------



## callsignsleepy

you're such an awesome dad


----------



## Pocboy

Aquanet = no kick and a thunk sound when fired. Lemons will stay airborne for 15 seconds.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

aquanet or final net

lantern striker

spray a 3 count and don't aim can at the striker


----------



## banjopicker

*Just FYI*

Potatoe Guns are cansidered firearms in the State of Texas. Don't shoot it anywhere you can't shoot a firearm... Just a lil FYI


----------



## dlrow

*pneumatic*

I made one years ago using a rainbird solenoid valve and a battery powered trigger.

I think I had close to $100 in the project before it was done. I would fill the resovoir up to 200 psi and flip the trigger and the potato would fly..far.

fun.


----------



## patwilson

That is some fun stuff!


----------



## rjackh

use pvc. i made one a while back, theres a secret ratio to get the combustion right. i think the barrel has to be twice as long as the combustion chamber, and half the diameter iirc. put the lantern lighter in the end cap so you dont spray it with hairspray everytime. if its in the side of the chamber it will stay wet and wont spark, dont ask me how i know. sharpen the edges of the muzzle so it will cut out the perfect size potato.


----------



## smokey4

*loud noise*

years ago when I owned 100 acres out in the country me and my friends would go there twice a year for a "wild-n-wooly" weekend.

Johnny would make home made gun powder and use dynamite grade fuse.
He hollered out a large potato - inserted a 35 MM container of gunpowder with fuse. He had timed lengths of fuse. we knew how far the potato would go and how long it took for the potato to get there. He installed a spark plug and used an electric train transformer with about 50 yards of electric cord - that way no one would be near it upon igniting. The fuse was lit and Johnny
ignited the hair spray - up up and away went the potato. It has reached its
peak and just started up when the explosion occured. Wonder how far that noise traveled ??

smokey


----------



## V-Bottom

shoot potatoes? got too much time on ur hands


----------



## MEGABITE

^^
Obviously someone who has never fired one off. haha 
It's a blast! (pun intended)


----------

